# A difficulty in C++ Programming



## The Sparrow (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello  to all members
Im a new member I wish that you accept me in your forums as a friend :up: .
Excuse me, because my first try in the forums will be a question
Im studying the C++ language (still a beginner) and I find some difficulties in understanding it.. so please if anyone here has an experience in the C++ could help me
My questions are:
1. What is the difference between a procedure and a function?
2. What is a Recursion?

I will be grateful to you if you can give me an illustration


----------



## The Sparrow (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello to all members
Im a new member I wish that you accept me in your forums as a friend .
Excuse me, because my first try in the forums will be a question
Im studying the C++ language (still in my first steps  ) and I find some difficulties in understanding it.. so please if anyone here has an experience in the C++ could help me
My questions are:
1. What is the difference between a procedure and a function?
2. What is a Recursion?
3. What is the idea of the Stack?
I will be grateful to you if you can give me an illustration


----------



## Arky (Aug 17, 2004)

See http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html for procedure

http://www.cppreference.com/ for function

http://personal.vsnl.com/erwin/recursion.htm for recursion

http://www.nist.gov/dads/HTML/stack.html for stack

The above are examples; much more is available on line with Google or Yahoo searches.


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Welcome to the forum   .I too have decided to teach myself how to program (just this past weekend). I was told that programing was better and easier to learn and use in "RUBY". 
you will find a complete guide here http://www.rubycentral.com/book/intro.html 
If anyone has an opinion if C++ is the better language or java, perl, python I would appreciate being pointed in the right direction.
Sorry ,I could not answer your question, but I wanted you to know that people are out here to welcome you and that you are not being ignored.

here is another link to try http://www.thinkbrown.com/programming/


----------



## The Sparrow (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you dear Arky sooo much... you really helped me alot


The Sparrow


----------



## The Sparrow (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you soooooo much dear "bats" for your concern... it's ok if you couldn't answer my questions... we are all learning here... dont' you think that?
and I will try my best to figure out which one of the above languages is the best.


The Sparrow


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

C++ would be my preferred language, however, I started with Visual Basic with a course at my school.

Visual Basic isn't a very useful language, but it teaches you the fundamentals that you need to understand for programming.


----------



## The Sparrow (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you "Kramer55" for the replay... C++ is also my preferred language, which I'm actually studying it in my school... I'm still a beginner, but I'm doing my best.


The Sparrow


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

I learnt BASIC (AmigaBASIC and QBASIC for DOS) first, then VB. I took up C++ (djgpp and Borland Turbo C++) when I was 16 or 17 at high school and found it to be a far more useful language, more flexible and powerful. I think every programmer should learn C++, as it's so widespread and versatile, and learn a couple of others like Perl or Java or VB for when that is better suited to the application (e.g. you can whip up a quick front end for a database in VB much more easily than in C++). After majoring in compsci at university for 4 years I now know more languages than I care to remember (BASIC, VB, C++, Haskell, SQL, Java, Prolog, Dylan, x86 assembler, MIPS assembler...)

I can help you out with any C++ questions you have (as I know that better than any other language).


----------



## iftekharx (Dec 27, 2004)

first let us be very simple

let us look to these practically

functions and procedures are almost the same.they are modules in a programme.

each function or procedure can accomplish tasks.

in c,c++ these modules are called functions
in java they are called procedures.there might be syntactical differences.
now about recursion
this is just a method of looking into the solution of a problem for computing machines.
about stack..........
this is also a method of implementing our real life experience in virtual land of programming.stack is a place where things are stored and if u want to get them out
they will come out in "last in first out basis".


----------



## The Sparrow (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you dear "Arcadion" for your replay... and I promise that I will ask you in anything I don't understand... (but I hope you don't become bored with my questions  ) 

Dear "iftekharx" for your help I really got the idea  

Thanx for all

The Sparrow


----------



## fruttenboel (Mar 17, 2005)

The Sparrow said:


> Hello  to all members
> 
> > My questions are:
> > 1. What is the difference between a procedure and a function?
> ...


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

My university used to teach Modula-2 to CS students but switched to C++ a few years before I started (in 1998), they focus more on Java now I believe. C++ is the most useful language, in the same way that Windows is the most useful OS. Not necessarily the best at everything.


----------



## The Sparrow (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you dear "fruttenboel" for the sufficient explanation...and the great tips about the different languages.

I know that the C++ is very powerful language and that's might be the reason why I want to learn more about it.... I don't want to be a first-class expert, but at least have a small experience.


The Sparrow


----------

